# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Gezond en goedkoop eten! - Artikel

## Agnes574

De laatste weken verschijnen steeds meer alarmerende berichten over de stijging van de voedselprijzen. Wie het moet rooien met een beperkt inkomen gaat dikwijls beknibbelen op de voeding. Dat kan negatieve gevolgen hebben voor de voedingsstatus en bijgevolg ook voor de algemene gezondheid. Onderzoek heeft bijvoorbeeld aangetoond dat zwaarlijvigheid en type 2 diabetes frequenter voorkomen bij groepen met een laag inkomen en een laag opleidingsniveau. 
Verschillende onderzoeken stellen vast dat een evenwichtig samengestelde voeding in het algemeen meer kost dan een ongezond voedingspatroon: vet- en/of suikerrijke voedingsmiddelen vormen een goedkope bron van energie (ze zijn ‘energiedens’), terwijl minder energierijke maar qua voedingswaarde rijker voedingsmiddelen (ze zijn ‘nutriëntdens’) zoals vlees, vis, fruit, groenten, … duurdere bronnen van calorieën zijn. Wie grote hoeveelheden energiedense voedingsmiddelen consumeert, riskeert overgewicht maar kan tegelijkertijd ondervoed zijn als gevolg van specifieke voedingsstoffentekorten. Kiezen voor overwegend energiedense voedingsmiddelen om de uitgaven voor voeding te drukken, is dus niet zo’n goed idee. 
• De voedselgroep “vlees, eieren en vis” en de voedselgroep “fruit, groenten en andere plantaardige producten (gedroogd fruit, oliehoudende zaden en specerijen)” zijn de duurste bronnen van energie, maar hebben de beste nutritionele kwaliteit. 
• De voedselgroep “toegevoegde dierlijke en plantaardige vetten” betreft goedkope bronnen van energie met slechts een middelmatige nutritionele kwaliteit. 
• De voedselgroep “melkproducten (melk, yoghurt, kaas)” situeert zich tussenin. Zuivel is relatief goedkoop (lage kost per calorie) en heeft een evenwichtige energie-nutriëntverhouding. 
• De voedselgroep “zetmeelhoudende producten (peulvruchten, volkoren producten, geraffineerde graanproducten, ontbijtgranen, aardappelen)” hebben een goede nutritionele kwaliteit en zijn tevens relatief goedkoop. 
• De voedselgroep “zoete en hartige vetrijke producten” scoren over de hele lijn slecht: zij hebben een lage nutritionele score, brengen veel suiker, zout en/of verzadigde vetzuren aan en kunnen bovendien relatief duur zijn.

*Enkele tips om goedkoper en toch lekker en gezond te eten.*

*Zuivel*
• Halfvolle of magere zuivel is goedkoper dan volle. Omdat er minder verzadigd vet in zit, is het bovendien beter voor de gezondheid.
• Melk heeft een hogere nutritionele densiteit dan kaas en kost minder per energie-eenheid. 
• Verse kaasjes voor kinderen zijn relatief duurder en niet zo interessant wegens meestal minder calcium. Idem dito voor allerhande melkdesserts die meer vet en suiker bevatten. Zelfgemaakte toetjes - zoals kwark of yoghurt met vers fruit, wat limonadesiroop of jam - zijn voordeliger dan kant-en-klare en leveren doorgaans minder suiker en vet.

*Groente en fruit*
• Kies groenten en fruit waarvan de aanvoer groot is (seizoensproducten). Dan is de prijs het laagst. Dit zorgt ook automatisch voor variatie. Hou bij de prijs per kilogram rekening met de hoeveelheid afval die je overhoudt na het schoonmaken van de groenten.
• Onbereide diepvriesgroenten en groenten in blik zijn goede alternatieven voor vers en zijn dikwijls goedkoper Ze zijn snel en eenvoudig te bereiden, smaakvol en voedzaam, gemakkelijk te doseren, ze bieden variatie en zijn lang houdbaar. Ze moeten niet meer worden schoongemaakt en leveren dus ook geen afval (verlies) op: 300 g kopen is 300 g op je bord.
• Gewassen, versneden en voorverpakte groenten, klaar voor gebruik, zijn bv. aanzienlijk duurder dan wanneer u ze zelf wast en versnijdt. Zelf aardappelen schillen en bereiden is goedkoper dan bijvoorbeeld pureepoeders.

*Vlees en vis*
• Per dag is 100 tot 120 gram vlees en vleeswaren per persoon voldoende.
• Kip, kalkoen en orgaanvlees bieden een goede nutritionele kwaliteit voor een redelijke prijs.
• Een maaltijd met peulvruchten, zoals bonen en linzen, is ook volwaardig zonder vlees.
• Eieren zijn een voordelig alternatief voor vlees.
• Vis in blik, zoals sardientjes, zalm en tonijn, of uit de diepvries, is goedkoper dan vers en even voedzaam.

*Tussendoortjes*
• Vers fruit tussendoor is gezond, beter voor de lijn en minder duur dan een snack of reep.
• Zelfgemaakte sandwiches voor onderweg maken snoep en snacks overbodig.

*Dranken*
• Water van de kraan is veel goedkoper en even goed bruikbaar als water uit flessen.
• Gekoelde thee is voordeliger dan frisdrank en beter voor de lijn.

*Algemeen* 
• Pluis de aanbiedingen na en pas desnoods ter plaatse uw menu aan.
• Merkprodukten kunnen tot driemaal duurder zijn dan ‘huismerken’ en zijn niet altijd beter van kwaliteit.
• Voorverpakte producten zijn vaak duurder dan wanneer je ze in bulk koopt. Vergelijk altijd de prijs per kilogram of per liter. Een literpak yoghurt is bijvoorbeeld goedkoper dan 6 of 8 aparte potjes. In het groot kopen kan interessant zijn, op voorwaarde dat je alles optimaal kan bewaren en je niet het risico loopt zaken te moeten weggooien.
• Producten die in de winkelrekken op ooghoogste staan, zijn vaak duurder dan producten die lager staan. Kijk dus ook eens op de onderste rekken.
• Haal niet meer in huis dan nodig is en je kan stockeren in je koelkast. Zo vermijd je dat je vervallen producten moet weggooien. Koop producten die in ‘snelverkoop’ staan alleen wanneer u er zeker van bent dat u ze voor de vervaldatum kan opeten.
• Maak een boodschappenlijstje waarop je ook de benodigde hoeveelheden noteert en houd je eraan.
• Doe bij voorkeur boodschappen zonder kinderen. Zij dringen vaak aan op overbodige aankopen.
• Producten in speciale vormen of met extra toevoegingen zijn meestal duurder maar brengen niet altijd meer essentiële voedingsstoffen aan. Idem dito voor producten met mooie en opvallende verpakkingen.
• Bereide producten en kantenklare maaltijden zijn doorgaans duurder dan verse basisvoedingsmiddelen. Een maaltijd die thuis wordt klaargemaakt met basisproducten kost doorgaans twee maal minder dan een kantenklare maaltijd. 
• Sommige voedingsmiddelen ondergaan industriële behandelingen die u veel centen kunnen besparen zonder de voedingswaarde van het product aan te tasten. Dit is bijvoorbeeld het geval voor peulvruchten (bonen, spliterwten, linzen, …) in blik. De bereiding van deze producten onder ruwe vorm vraagt doorgaans veel tijd, terwijl wanneer ze ingeblikt zijn, ze in een handomdraai klaar zijn, en toch zijn ze goedkoop.

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

